# Neutered male in Orange County, CA shelter



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I wonder what on earth he is doing there.  They say he is 8, which is middle-aged to me, not old. 

Can anybody help him? 

Here's a link, as of Sunday evening 

http://petadoption.co.orange.ca.us/animals...mp;orderBy2=asc


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

He looks so sweet with those big ole eyes. He looks like he'd been previously cared for and maybe indoors (winter nose). I hope he wasn't surrendered. The site doesn't give anymore info. I hope a kind soul in So Cal gives him a good home.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This little guy was in lost, and found, last week. Not up for adoption yet.

His owners have not come forword, so he is now up for adoption, or euthanization,
which ever comes first. 

Mary had contacted me, so I contacted the shelter. If he's not adopted, then 
I will definately pick this sweet little soul up. 

They have our number, so he'll be fine. 

Isn't he a precious soul :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I can't believe his owners haven't claimed him. He obviously looks like he was well cared for.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh wonder if itis situation like I read of before whereby an owner, living alone, had an emergency and when EMT arrived at the house, the dog in all the commotion got out. With owner in the hospital, no way to so the 'search" for him.


----------



## kez (Aug 21, 2008)

I hope its not someone in hospital,i would be devestated it that happened to me. but then again i cant think of any other good reason for that poor wee soul to be in the place he is in!!!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (kez @ Sep 15 2008, 05:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635370


> I hope its not someone in hospital,i would be devestated it that happened to me. but then again i cant think of any other good reason for that poor wee soul to be in the place he is in!!!![/B]



Poor little thing - obviously someone had the patience and care to allow him to have a full coat - we all know how much work that is.

I am hearing more and more as people's homes go to foreclosure - they are leaving their dogs behind, so the next person who comes into the house is surprised by a poor animal sitting there.

One of the realtors in my new office got her dog that way - he was left behind.

He's really cute, I'm glad your onto it Deb.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree that he looks well cared for and I wonder what his story is too. 
Deb, it's great that you guys are on top of this. TG for rescue!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 15 2008, 04:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635313


> This little guy was in lost, and found, last week. Not up for adoption yet.
> 
> His owners have not come forword, so he is now up for adoption, or euthanization,
> which ever comes first.
> ...


 :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: You rock, my friend!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh what a precious little boy :wub: I sure hope his owner does make contact and come pick him up soon rayer: 
If not then he is one lucky little boy if Deb takes him in, bless you Deb for being such an angel to our beloved little fluff butts in need :grouphug:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

He's not on their list anymore. I hope he is in a loving, Maltese-experienced home now. {{{{little dog}}}}


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (mss @ Sep 15 2008, 03:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635528


> He's not on their list anymore. I hope he is in a loving, Maltese-experienced home now. {{{{little dog}}}}[/B]



Yep, I spoke with Tammy (from the shelter) she said he was adopted early this afternoon. :chili: 

Good for him. Good for the new family, he's a cutie pie, alright :wub:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Thank goodness for a happy ending! :yahoo:


----------

